# Hedgehog stool and sneezing



## HOGwarts (Jul 19, 2011)

Recently, within about a day. My hedgehog is constantly sneezing or so it seems. He makes an extremely loud noise which sounds like sneezing, but frequently. Also, his stool is VERY mushy (toothpaste texture). I am not sure if he is sick or if this is normal for a hedge only in a new home for a week. Also, I did change is food quickly on accident.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

It's normal for hedgehogs to sneeze when they go to new homes. But, is his nose runny?


----------



## HOGwarts (Jul 19, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> It's normal for hedgehogs to sneeze when they go to new homes. But, is his nose runny?


I really can't tell. It seems to be normal like when I first picked him up.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a new hedgie parent. I just got my first hedgehog Bella a week ago. When I brought her home I noticed a similar frequent sneezing. After a day I started to notice in addition to her sneezing she was licking her nose. I read through a lot of forums to see if it was normal in a new environment. Most of the feedback I got was sometimes hedges sneeze in a new home if they are not use to a smell. But frequent sneezing can indicate a uri. Also licking ones nose, nose drippings or blowing bubbles out ones nose could also indicate an upper respiratory infection. After reading about how fast hedgies can get sick I quickly rushed Bella to the first vet appointment I could get. At that point all she had was some sneezing and I felt like I was being a hypochondriac for her. But I am so glad I got her to the vet when I did. Within a day she went from dry sneezes off and on to struggling to breathe with tons of mucous and gasping for air. It took almost an entire week for the vet to find a medicine which stopped her from getting worse. I couldnt believe how fast everything went. From my last week of this experience I would say get your hedgie to a vet quick. If it is a oncoming upper respiratory infection you will save your hedgie alot of sickness. If it's not then at least you can rest your mind. If I didn't take Bella to the vet when I did I can't imagine how sick she would have gotten. Also, I'm not sure if your hedgie is young but baytril is what they where going to give Bella because it works well for a uri but it can have possible growth side effects on babies. Just be sure to talk to your vet about this. Although I have read many people have given their babies baytril because it was necessary and they turned out ok. Hope this helps. Congrats on the new hedgie.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

P.S sorry for all the typos. It's hard to type on a little phone.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say I have a couple of posts on the health forum right now that may help. One of them has a video of what bellas sneezing looked like when i first got her. Maybe you can watch them and compare. I believe this is the link: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12431.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I totally disagree on it being normal for them to sneeze in a new home. No it's not normal although sometimes there is an irritant in the new home that can cause it. Frequent sneezing is always something to take seriously especially since you've had him home a week and he only started sneezing a day ago. If it was an irritant in the new home, it should have happened the first day or two. 

When he makes these noises, what is he doing? Are his quills up and does he sometimes make a little jump, like a pop? If so, it may not be sneezing but an angry noise. 

Does he lick his nose frequently? If so, his nose might be runny and you won't notice because he licks it off. Nose licking is normal as they explore, but excessive nose licking usually indicates a runny nose or something irritating it. 

What type of bedding do you use? If a loose type of bedding such as shavings or Carefresh, put him on liners. A temporary liner can be a pillow case or go buy some polar fleece and cut to fit the cage. 

If it is sneezing, he needs to see the vet as respiratory infections can go downhill quickly. 

Good luck.


----------



## HOGwarts (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is sneezing but it sure sounds like it. He doesn't huff like when quills go up and it looks as if he his just forcing air out of his nose like a bull. I only see him eat and drink now. Really only licking his nose after eating and drinking. Is it possibly the food? Blue buffalo longeotivity and innova mature. The innova seems pretty big but he chews it down just fine.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

What type of bedding are you using?

Detergent?


----------

